# LED lights for your snowboard.



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

I couldn't resist posting. 
First facebook ad I've clicked in 6 months. 
Seems like the goofiest idea ever, but what do I know?


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/photography-video-other-media/46801-led-suit.html


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

the lights look ok i guess but skrew the contraption between your bindings :dunno:


----------



## mixie (Mar 29, 2011)

looks like the crap people put on their bikes for Burning Man. Actually, el wire is cooler than that. But Id put that on my bike when I ride at night to the bar


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

As bad as this idea is, you could get some great shots on greybird pow days. Really though, just a horrible idea. Does nothing to enhance the ride, just adds weight and breakable parts.

That being said, if you could package a self contained led system in a stomp pad you might make a couple bucks.


----------



## budderbear (Nov 27, 2011)

it would be cool if they could incorporate the led's into a board and make the friction from the snow light them up (like bumper cars somehow) that would be freakin awesome


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I saw this at the hill one day... wtf.

When they come out with LED tall T's I'm in.


----------



## duh (Sep 7, 2011)

budderbear said:


> it would be cool if they could incorporate the led's into a board and make the friction from the snow light them up (like bumper cars somehow) that would be freakin awesome


K2 did exactly that back in the 90's, I think the board was called the Star. It had one light a few inches in front of your front foot. Barely worked.


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

That's hot


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I would only get it if they can shape the lights into a penis. Mushroom at the nose and balls at the tail. Otherwise, GTFO.

Oh, and it would need to strictly glow in pink.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Clearly Leo is day drinking again.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nefarious said:


> Clearly Leo is day drinking again.


Guess you never want to ride my glowing pink penis... suit yourself!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

well its a good thing they made them rainbow colored..... cuz that shit is very gay. 







yea i said it. everyone was thinking it. go ahead and flame me.


----------

